# Trippin the Rift love or dispise



## sateva9822 (Mar 18, 2007)

I for one love this cartoon you can catch it on telletoon, check your tv gueid for times... It is the shit!... so is robot chicken


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 18, 2007)

i agree on both counts.


----------



## Ylm (Mar 18, 2007)

Back when I cared about television, I watched Tripping the Rift a few times.

Eh. It was a miss with me.


----------



## tesfox (Mar 18, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> I for one love this cartoon you can catch it on telletoon, check your tv gueid for times... It is the shit!... so is robot chicken



I agree! It's awesome! You can get both seasons off TPB.


----------



## RailRide (Mar 18, 2007)

Bought season one and two on DVD...were there any seasons beyond the second?

---PCJ

(also bought Drawn Together)


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 18, 2007)

I wanna see it but for some reason they continue to change the time they show it and I've yet to catch a single episode. x.x


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 18, 2007)

Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> I wanna see it but for some reason they continue to change the time they show it and I've yet to catch a single episode. x.x



if you like ronchy, streiotypical 3d hilarity pick it up on dvd chances are you wont be disapointed


----------

